# Escape Velocity



## Kerm (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry If someone has already posted on this subject.
I was just wondering how many pepole here place this game.  One of the simplest, fun filled, mac friendly games I have ever played.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 8, 2004)

I play EV: Nova.


----------



## Viro (Sep 10, 2004)

That game looks very very cool.


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2004)

I think i played most of EV, EV:O and EVN as they came out. Ambrosia games rock MAny amusing modifications as well, i seem to remember flying around a star wars-esque universe in a very ungainly death star at some point.


----------



## Flanjoo (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm afraid I must confess: I'm a long term EV addict. I can't stop playing it. It's disturbingly good.

Having said that, I've never found a PC user that doesn't love it either...


----------



## dracolich (Sep 13, 2004)

I played the original EV untill I finished the hidden storyline. By that time I was a multi-planetary pirate with a fleet numbering eight vessels, and the aliens didn't prove much of a challenge. 

EVO was quite dull by comparison, with childish graphics and a boorish universe.

EVN was interesting, but after completing the storyline as a Vell-Os I couldn't find the will to start again to try the different solutions. 

What EV:4 would need is a 3D combat system to kick-off when two (or more) ships approach, more or less like Space Rogue did fifteen years ago.


----------



## Flanjoo (Sep 22, 2004)

Personally, I've always felt that it could use a better way of capturing planets. At first, wasting wave after wave of defence fleets is fun, but it gets a bit tedious after a while. Maybe something like MoO3's bombard planet bit. THAT would be sweet...


----------



## Viro (Sep 22, 2004)

You can capture planets?!?!


----------



## ora (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep, though you have to have a high combat rating or whatever its called. Then you communicate with the planet and click 'demand tribute'. Either they will tell you that you are too puny and to get lost, or they will take offense and launch, as Flanjoo said, wave after wave of defense fleets. If you beat the fleet, you own the planet. After that the planet will pay you a daily tribute, and i think your combat rating becomes 'overlord' or something (been a while since i played now so sorry the details are a little sketchy). Worth doing for some places but don't even bother trying it on any home planet (eg anything in our solar system: the earth, the moon ad mars) as the fleets that come out are very very big indeed.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 22, 2004)

I usually take over the pirate planets just so I don't have to pay to land on them.

You are only listed as overlord in those systems that you have taken over.


----------



## whitesaint (Sep 22, 2004)

one of the coolest games ever i love EV


----------



## Damrod (Sep 22, 2004)

But with EV: Nova, the planets got strong as hell. I remember back in the days of EV and EV: Override it was much easier to get a planet (At least that is what my memories tell me, might be wrong though...)


----------



## Lyra (Sep 22, 2004)

Especially with a forklift.


----------

